# Pembrokeshire bunker query..?



## Pedrfardd (Nov 11, 2012)

Any body who knows Pembrokeshire ever heard of this - 

http://www.experiencepembrokeshire.com/history-archaeology/military-heritage/llawhaden

"Canaston Wood
At the eastern edge of the wood, not far from Returno Farm, is an underground operating base (OB) which would have been used by the Home Guard Auxiliary during the Second World War.
This was a top secret force of local men, welltrained in guerrilla warfare, who were to act as a focus for the Resistance movement in the event of a German invasion.

Cleverly concealed hiding places were created all over the country, both in towns and in the countryside, from which these secret forces could strike at the invaders.'

And well you can read the rest.. Seems to have been 40 metres long - so no small thing!

Pedrfardd


----------



## outkast (Nov 11, 2012)

Theres plenty of them all over the country, I have visited a few but they are very hard to find, they were made well concealed back then and the pasage of time has made that even harder.

as that one is an OB it will proberly only be one chamber, they normally have some kind of concealed entrance plus an escape route, normally a large concrete tube running out from the main chamber

entrance to the one at maplestead






this one is a special oops zero station so has two chambers





escape tunnel


----------



## Pedrfardd (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks for that Outkast


----------



## oldscrote (Nov 12, 2012)

There's an excellent website about the auxiliaries here

http://www.coleshillhouse.com/bunkers.php


----------



## chizyramone (Nov 12, 2012)

Been there and saw it. Feckin' long time ago though- 18+ years or so. Defo before I had kids 

tommyramone took me to it when the forestry were having a bit of a clear out. Seem to remember it being reclaimed by nature big time but still obviously a bunker of some sort. May have some pics somewhere (old 35mm,non of this digital devils work like what we have now).

So yes, it's an OB and _apparently_ folk tell of another one in the Carew/St Florence area.................


----------



## Exploretime (Nov 21, 2012)

It's flooded up to the top of the chamber. I know where it is but unfortunately it's not worth ever bothering with. There is also an Auxillary bunker in the woods next to Sealyham, Letterston.


----------



## Pedrfardd (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks all ,for your help with this query - shame it's flooded ! Not surprised though - the woods were waterlogged the day we went..


----------



## acesfull79 (Apr 13, 2013)

It is prone to flooding but can be accessed depending on when visited. I was there this week and what is left of the bunker could be fully accessed. About half has collapsed and the remaining half is partially filled with debris. Still worth a visit in my opinion. About 20 minute walk from the parking at the edge of Canaston woods. Currently being used as a GZ for Geocaching.


----------

